

This app turns sketches into working computer games [video] - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.springwise.com/forget-coding-app-turns-sketches-working-computer-games/

======
VPrime
PixelPress is really cool. Their OCR technology is a neat idea to making
levels. However users are not really making games. They're making levels for a
game they provide.

We have developed an iPad app which is called GamePress
[http://www.gamepressapp.com](http://www.gamepressapp.com) (we had the name
first!) its live in the app store right now for free. It is a platform that
allows you to actually make a wide variety of games using our behaviour
system. We developed a visual programming environment that works like a flow
chart.

You're not limited to game mechanic we provide since you have timers,
variables, if statements and more.

We also allow our users to share their games really easily to what we call the
GamePress arcade. Its a place inside the app where users can play, rate, and
even edit (if enabled by the author) each others games.

So far have been getting great reviews in the app store. Teachers have even
started using GamePress to teach kids about programming!

~~~
hawkharris
I agree with your point about creating different game mechanics. After
browsing through both sites and watching the videos, it seems that GamePress
is much better in that regard.

Does it work for iPhones as well as iPads?

~~~
VPrime
iPad only. We found that making games on an iPhone is just not fun with our
current interface. We currently don't have the resources to come up with a new
interface for iPhone.

We do hope to have a player available for iPhone eventually, but right now our
main focus is iPad.

------
MPetitt
This seems like it would be cool for existing games to add as a feature, like
a level creator on ipad or iphone games, but as for actually making games it
seems like all these ideas are just custom basic side-scroller generators.
Someone had something like this the other week at Hack-MIT and I think it even
won some stuff, the tech is cool, but so far no impressive implementation.

